# The MAP for CycleChatters' Café Recommendation Thread



## Scoosh (10 Jan 2022)

A request has been submitted for a link to the ever-updating Map from the Café Recommendation thread, so how about this ?

Hoping it works – and with the updates !


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (10 Jan 2022)

Nice. Filled in a few for NI


----------



## figbat (10 Jan 2022)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> Nice. Filled in a few for NI


Me too for the southern/western Oxfordshire desert.


----------



## Scoosh (10 Jan 2022)

Ooops – I actually meant to Lock this. 

Please post your favourite and recommended cafés in the other (main) thread.

Thanks.


----------

